# Small pimple like blemishes on back of arms?



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone know what this is?

red in colour, im thinking its lack of direct sunlight to the back of arms.

dont have loads just a small amount and only on arms


----------



## uksparky (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like a small bit of echzma to me, alot of people suffer from it on the backs of the arms (me included). Try and scrub some of the dead skin and get some moisturiser on, also a bit of sun (vitamin D) can reduce the appearance.

I wouldn't be overly worried about it tho, as I say, quite alot of people suffer from it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

i used to have it in the good old days of puberty!

they appeared where ever hair was growing on my cep's

get out in the sun and theyll fade or just last it out they aint permanent in my case

of course this depends on your age, but yeh sun it up this year!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

shauno said:


> Anyone know what this is?
> 
> red in colour, im thinking its lack of direct sunlight to the back of arms.
> 
> dont have loads just a small amount and only on arms


Trapped sweat from training cauing spots most likely.

Just wash and exfoliate after training.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Nylon shirts gave me this crap... Only cotton or silk now.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Hi

I am new to the site... so am pleased to make my first contribution!

I saw this problem on a TV show not too long ago... can't remember which one. Basically they stopped people in the street and asked people to show them the backs of their arms... basically they explained that you ge this when you suddenly change your diet. Most people on there who had it, from what I remember were people who were yo yo dieters. I guess its the same sort of thing!?

Hope it helps!


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

i used to get this also the best thing that worked for me was to exfoliate when having a wash


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I knew I'd heard of this somewhere... I think its referred to commonly as 'Chicken Skin'.

It's medical name is Keratosis Pilaris.

See the link below, I understand it affects more women than men...

http://www.helpforkp.com/

I think I used to suffer from it to a degree when I was a teen...dont have much evidence of it now thankfully!

K x


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

mate of mine has this terrible all over both triceps.


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

im sure i read eating more fish helps withthis


----------



## dando (Mar 16, 2009)

I am a 16 year old male and I USED to suffer from this a few months ago... recently I have been using sun beds and the problem seems to have been solved un intentionally... I am not saying the sun beds have fixed this problem but they have gone since using them.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I've got this and it only goes when Im on holiday tanning! Other than that been to docs and said its nothing to worry about just my make-up. Cant do anything about it.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Goose said:


> I've got this and it only goes when Im on holiday tanning! Other than that been to docs and said its nothing to worry about just my make-up. Cant do anything about it.


men aren't supposed to wear makeup :laugh:


----------



## jaymadone (Feb 13, 2009)

Ah this is what Ive got all over my triceps and had it for years now since teenager and it comes n fades slightly depending on the sun.

great link babyyoyo


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I get this around my elbows, hadn't had it for the last year when i was living in my own place, had to move back to my mums and since coming back its reappeared, my mums house is always really warm which is the only thing i can think is causing it


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah I have it too, front of thighs, backs of calves, ankles, front of forearms, triceps, butt. Its annoying and unfortunately no cure for it, skin produces excess keratin which then gets stuck in hair follicles making them go red.

Think I read it occurs to a certain degree in about 90% of people, but not everyone is bad enough to make the follicles go red.


----------

